# [SOLVED] Update KDE-Frameworks 5.74

## robertsurma

Też macie problemy z update'm kde-frameworks/* do wersji 5.74?

Niemal każdy pakiet "krzyczy mi", że potrzebuje starego 5.73 i wszystko wpada w pętlę zależności nie do przejścia.

----------

## Jacekalex

Miałem to samo i to nie raz z KDE.

Pomaga wywalenie całego KDE:

```
emerge -C $(qlist -IC kde | egrep -v '^sys')
```

a potem instalacja (mam do KDE zrobionego seta):

```
emerge -qa @plasma
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## robertsurma

Dziękuję Ci za ten pomysł, na pewno przyda się na przyszłość.

Ja tymczasem poradziłem sobie z tym poprzez "ręczne dziubdzianie" się z każdym niemal pakietem z osobna: odinstalowywanie / instalowanie... tymczasowa zmiana flag... tymczasowa zmiana wersji GCC, itp.

Sporo pomogła także ponowna synchronizacja z Portage (developerzy coś tam jednak poprawili w zależnościach).

----------

